# MH50 Drag link



## Thompson (Aug 12, 2012)

Can someone point me to where I can find a drag link for my MH50. I have searched high and low and I only have the drag link end. I would like to get the other end but if I need to I will get a whole assemble if I can find one. I found this one although I was hoping to find a NOS or aftermarket as I hate to put a used one on that may have a bad joint for that price or only last a year.

http://www.wengers.com/parts/Farm-T...RING/Sub-Component/DRAG-LINK/01-193633M.S.htm

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------

